# Best time and place for redfish?



## Skyler0170 (Aug 4, 2013)

Wanting to fish for some redfish with a fly rod mainly any suggestions?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Skyler0170 said:


> Wanting to fish for some redfish with a fly rod mainly any suggestions?


Todd,

Do you have a fly rod? 

Darin


----------



## Skyler0170 (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah Todd! My brother has two of mine!


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

You know that spot where the oyster bar is about 20 yards off the marsh paralleling it and the water is 2' deeper there on low tide then the surrounding area. If you start fishing it about an hour before dead low and thru the tide change for an hour or so specks and reds lay in there


----------



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

Nov 3rd.
Right here:


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

finger_mullet said:


> todd,
> 
> do you have a fly rod?
> 
> Darin


lol


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

StillSearchin said:


> Nov 3rd.
> Right here:
> View attachment 9835


SPOT BURN


----------



## Skyler0170 (Aug 4, 2013)

I can get up to it in a skiff?


----------



## Skyler0170 (Aug 4, 2013)

StillSearchin said:


> Nov 3rd.
> Right here:
> View attachment 9835


Can I get to it in a skiff? And where is it at I can't find it.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Try entering the coordinates in google earth


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

most near any of the flats in New River, from a couple hours before high tide til a couple hours after the turn...


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Rockfish1 said:


> most near any of the flats in New River, from a couple hours before high tide til a couple hours after the turn...


Liar, liar...pants on fire


----------



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

Skyler0170 said:


> Can I get to it in a skiff? And where is it at I can't find it.


Damn, do I need to take you by the hand? 
Note that this is the Pier & Surf Forum. I'm not sure what you mean by a skiff, but you can slip on a pair of muck boots and walk there from the parking lot at the boat launch area.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Well mr.muck boots, I believe a skiff is a form of boat, usually flat bottomed


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Watch out for alligators.


----------



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

NC KingFisher said:


> Well mr.muck boots, I believe a skiff is a form of boat, usually flat bottomed


And there are other types of skiffs that have sails and daggerboards.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I wish I knew what that was.......sounds like some rich folk sailin stuff


----------



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

Skyler,
Sorry if I was short with you.
I thought you were looking for places you could access on foot. 
Yes, you can get to this spot with a small shallow draft boat. 
The place shown is Oyster Crk between Davis and Stacy.


----------



## WalkingFumble (Apr 24, 2012)

Try being helpful instead of being an asshole.


----------

